# Augie's Tricks, Part 2 (Video)



## RickGibbs

As always, Augie is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Oh, Augie.....I missed you!! Great video!!


----------



## KatzNK9

Thanks for sharing your great vids! Great job, Augie! What a good dog!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Love it!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh that's fantastic!! He's become quite the ol' pro at learning new tricks!! You'll have to tell me how you taught him "freeze". I taught Geddy "High 5 & 10" after watching your first vid hehe.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Great Training there!! Woo Woo!!


----------



## PeggyK

I've said before and I'll say it again-Augie's amazing!!!!!!


----------



## LaurJen

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh that's fantastic!! He's become quite the ol' pro at learning new tricks!! You'll have to tell me how you taught him "freeze". .


"Stand" was actually the hard part! He'd do it, but then sit immediately. He's a natural sitter... and we've always reinforced it by telling him to sit for a treat, sit for dinner, sit at the end of a trick, etc. So he was like, "I stood, and now I'm sitting like I'm supposed to.... what's your problem?"  Anyway, when he stood I yelled, "FREEZE!" and kind of did the hand signal for wait and stay... and he froze. Not much help, huh?


----------



## GoldenPaws2

that is just too cute for words


----------



## vrocco1

I swear, Augie is the greatest LOL. Good to see him performing again.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

This is my first time seeing either one of the videos and I can only say "WOW!!!!" :appl: :You_Rock_ 

How old is your daughter? She seems to have wonderful dog training talent.


----------



## LaurJen

She's 12.


----------



## Joe

That was fantastic video. I loved the first part and these was even better.
Your daughter is so cute together with Augie... they look like best friends to me.
Joe


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LaurJen said:


> "Stand" was actually the hard part! He'd do it, but then sit immediately. He's a natural sitter... and we've always reinforced it by telling him to sit for a treat, sit for dinner, sit at the end of a trick, etc. So he was like, "I stood, and now I'm sitting like I'm supposed to.... what's your problem?"  Anyway, when he stood I yelled, "FREEZE!" and kind of did the hand signal for wait and stay... and he froze. Not much help, huh?


No, no... actually that's a lot of help. I'll have to try that. Geddy has stand down... but like Auggie she will sit immediately following. So Freeze may just do the trick! Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## LaurJen

Cool! We expect a video


----------



## Lego&Jacub

LaurJen said:


> Cool! We expect a video


hahaha... I'll have to try to get one made! My biggest problem is that Geddy knows LOTS of tricks, but I can't seem to keep them all in my head :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Good job! 

-Stephanie


----------



## olliewood

Both your daughter and Augie are very talented


----------



## IvanD

That was AWESOME. I hope I can train Micah to do those someday =D


----------



## Princess Bella

Ok How Do You Teach A Dog All This ???? Wow That Was Coool!!! Awesome!!! More Vids Please!!!


----------



## goldlovers

That is amazing, what a smart dog!


----------



## Wrigleysmom

I love the Augie vids-keep em coming!!!!!!!!Your daughter does a great job, she is so good with him!!!!!!Incredible!


----------



## sleepyspencer

I'd really like to teach my dog the "Bang, you're dead trick". Can you tell me how to get started or point me in the right direction? I think he has the potential to do it since he can get me a drink from the fridge.


----------



## Princess Bella

*wow*

WOW Most of the old crew on this site got banned LOL Crazy!


----------



## jawad

really cute augies are!


----------

